# Canadian bow techs ..... we need your help .....



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Hi*

Nice new bow but for starters i would suggest joining a club it's better for advise then AT  one thing for sure there is about 3+ inches of Draw to much. 

Who ever sold him his bow did not do a good job.

Regards


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

I think the draw lengths okay, but he does need to work on a more consistant anchor .....


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

I think if he stood up he might do better:wink: Even with those short little arms he'll outshoot me every time:embara:


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

The draw length is fine. He'll grow into it!

Where do I get one of those 60" draw bows?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Probably needs a release and a long D-loop....

I think a bow with a bit shorter ATA would be better for this guy - something more like this one:


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Something about the avatar and the draw length challenged gentleman strikes a chord.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Stash said:


> Probably needs a release and a long D-loop....
> 
> I think a bow with a bit shorter ATA would be better for this guy - something more like this one:


Hey, all right, a fingers shooter with an X-Force! Got any pictures of his release


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

pintojk said:


> I have a friend that just aquired a new bow this past weekend, and is struggling with his form, he's an okay shooter but I think with some tips and tricks would help, can you guys help this lad out :becky:


First of all, before any of us can pass any judgement, he needs to put a cap on that shine!. Secondly, he needs to stand up, because there is no way the top of his head can truely be even with the bottom of that window trim.

Matt


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Biggest question - Did he dryfire that Cat


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

John..are you actually letting someone draw your NEW Slayer? Without an arrow on it?! WOW!!! LOL


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Oh..by the way...sent you a PM.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Pic said:


> John..are you actually letting someone draw your NEW Slayer? Without an arrow on it?! WOW!!! LOL


not mine Pic  and no he didn't dryfire it TBolt ..... oh, and by the way folks ..... he is standing :embara:


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

I think perhaps he should try some FOBs and then all will be well...maybe a lesson or 2 from his wife wouldnt hurt...realistically though, picking up a crossbow might not be a bad idea given the level of talent that is apparent...


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

pintojk said:


> not mine Pic  and no he didn't dryfire it TBolt ..... oh, and by the way folks ..... he is standing :embara:


That thing is the wrong hand for you isn't it?

If someone has a right handed one for sale cheap, I'd be interested!!!


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

Xs24-7 said:


> I think perhaps he should try some FOBs and then all will be well...maybe a lesson or 2 from his wife wouldnt hurt...realistically though, picking up a crossbow might not be a bad idea given the level of talent that is apparent...


ya but is talent was on display as he took down a few matches this weekend


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Well, it may be a case of a blind squirrel finding a nut ;-)
Note to Dennis...next time you take a pic of Sean please ensure he is not standing directly under a halogen bulb...its bright enough in the pics...in real life I am sure your still seeing spots...


----------



## ehntr (May 14, 2004)

pintojk said:


> I think the draw lengths okay, but he does need to work on a more consistant anchor .....


Oh yeah..........

Have him stick his thumb into his ear canal as far as it will go..............I see his thumb is close...wavering very close...just can't find the hole. That will be an anchor he'll never forget.

:hal:


----------



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

*Help!!!!*



pintojk said:


> I have a friend that just aquired a new bow this past weekend, and is struggling with his form, he's an okay shooter but I think with some tips and tricks would help, can you guys help this lad out :becky:


Face looks familiar, height does to!!!!!
Nope I don't think there is any help for him............


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Xs24-7 said:


> Well, it may be a case of a blind squirrel finding a nut ;-)
> Note to Dennis...next time you take a pic of Sean please ensure he is not standing directly under a halogen bulb...its bright enough in the pics...in real life I am sure your still seeing spots...


Well Ed, I along with a few others were indeed seeing spots........... not sure if it was from the chrome dome shine, or from the fact that we let McKenty eat 24 devilled eggs plus a pound of hot wings, then let him work his abdominal muscles pulling back that bow ukey: :becky:


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

daryl niekamp said:


> Face looks familiar, height does to!!!!!
> Nope I don't think there is any help for him............


It's simply a matter of form.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

Punks, nothing but punks. I'm going to shoot my x-bow


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

No comment from me. I think he could do the "coyote as the arrow" trick with that draw length.
I am just sitting here waiting for FiFi to show up with more funny stuff. I was having a bad day but this makes me smile.... 

Thanx,

Priester


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Got a website that he should visit www.hairclub.com


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

hoody123 said:


> Got a website that he should visit www.hairclub.com


 I don't think it will help. He lives right next door to the cole clinic http://www.transplanthair.com/


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Oh well, at least he can grow a nice mustache!


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

hoody123 said:


> Oh well, at least he can grow a nice mustache!


Yeah, Looks like he is wearing a sweater under his shirt


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

H.M. Murdock said:


> Yeah, Looks like he is wearing a sweater under his shirt


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. 

Oh yeah, the ladies love that look!


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Hutnicks said:


> It's simply a matter of form.



Ohhhh, oh............ I want one.......... Hutty get on it, find us a supplier of Sagittarius Wiley


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Grey Eagle said:


> Ohhhh, oh............ I want one.......... Hutty get on it, find us a supplier of Sagittarius Wiley


A little pricey, I saw one last time I was in Manhattan. But if you absolutely positively must have one...............

http://www.finnserver.com/wb-shop/details.php?product=WCKVBOW


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

I think it is time he took his doctors advice and grew another foot in height:wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

DsrtRat said:


> I think it is time he took his doctors advice and grew another foot in height:wink:




Don't you got a plane to crash or something:wink::wink: and I will have you know my kidney stone diet is working fine, dropped 24lbs as of yesterday and am officially below 200lbs


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

I just had me a big poop and I think we might be down the same amount of weight! Since I am not sure what I weighed before the big turd event, I am going to have to put the mud on a scale and report back.

WTG on the 24lbs! I can assure you, I know how tought that can be. I am not naturally built like a greyhound, I have to work on it.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Sean McKenty said:


> Don't you got a plane to crash or something:wink::wink: and I will have you know my kidney stone diet is working fine, dropped 24lbs as of yesterday and am officially below 200lbs


congrats on the weight loss there Sean :thumb:


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

Hmmm, thats an interesting pic, DL looks a "touch" long, and in the first pic, he seems to be canting the bow a little to far to the right, and theirs no arrow in it,:wink:


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

My original response to Sean's post was censored! I guess we can't talk about poop in detail here. OK so here goes!

WTG Sean on losing the weight. I knew that given the choice, you would try and lose the weight rather than gain the height. By the way, how do kidney stones taste? I have heard of low carb diets but never a kidney stone diet.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

DsrtRat said:


> My original response to Sean's post was censored! I guess we can't talk about poop in detail here. OK so here goes!
> 
> WTG Sean on losing the weight. I knew that given the choice, you would try and lose the weight rather than gain the height. By the way, how do kidney stones taste? I have heard of low carb diets but never a kidney stone diet.


The mental image your first response gave me will haunt me for years to come


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*congrats on being .....*



DsrtRat said:


> My original response to Sean's post was censored! I guess we can't talk about poop in detail here. OK so here goes!


Hutnicks first victim :lol:


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Do I get a trophy or something?


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

DsrtRat said:


> Do I get a trophy or something?


come to the R100 this weekend and I'll maybe give you an AT hat :thumb:


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

I will hold you to that. Planning sunday but weater may make it saturday.

Can't wait to get my new lid!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

DsrtRat said:


> I will hold you to that. Planning sunday but weater may make it saturday.
> 
> Can't wait to get my new lid!


just remember I said ..... maybe :wink:

should I get Hutnicks to autograph it for ya :tongue:


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

pintojk said:


> just remember I said ..... maybe :wink:
> 
> should I get Hutnicks to autograph it for ya :tongue:


Hm is this some kind of inverse to RK's post of the day thing?


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Ahhhh the word maybe. Are we married?


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

An AT hat would be nice. I'll be there bright and early Saturday morning. Can I have Rat's hat?


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

My hat? Oh no no no no! You see, I have the distinction of being Hutnicks first censor victim:zip:. You find a way to stand out and reach that kind of fame, you can also get a hat.:wink: "maybe"


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

DsrtRat said:


> My hat? Oh no no no no! You see, I have the distinction of being Hutnicks first censor victim:zip:. You find a way to stand out and reach that kind of fame, you can also get a hat.:wink: "maybe"


I'm thinking a 300 word essay on why you shouldn't use the word "poop" on AT may get you a cool AT lid


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

pintojk said:


> I'm thinking a 300 word essay on why you shouldn't use the word "poop" on AT may get you a cool AT lid


Its not the word it's the context and imagery conjured up thereby.


On the other hand 1 out of about 80 some odd thousand members are pretty long odds. He should think about picking up a 6/49 ticket


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

1st off, with that many members, me being the 1st victim should be worth a hat. I mean come on, what does a fellow have to do?

Secondly, I prepared the essay a while ago but after correcting it for swears, inproper suggestions and just plain foulness, there were only about 7 words left. Turns out, if you remove swearing from my vocabulary, I don't have much to %&^%* say!!!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

lmfao!!!!! You and me both DsrtRat.


----------

